# Vintage Painting Industry Photos



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I love seeing old pictures of painters, paint cans, tools, old paint advertisements, etc. If you have anything, please share it:thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

You would love the hardware store where I took the pic of my avatar. It was like stepping back in time. The shelves were all stocked with paint from the late '70s early '80s.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Woodland said:


>


I love the store window...."SANI.FLAT" & "UTILAC"
Remember those days...Still plenty of times I wish I had that damn Sani.Flat


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

:whistling2:...


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Big Hoss said:


>


Lol Theres no way this ad would fly today. Jesse Jackson and the NAACP would be all over it.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

researchhound said:


> :whistling2:...


Why you dirty dog.....


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> :whistling2:...


ah, he said VINTAGE. That pic of me is only a few years old. You coulda at least used P&H's favorite:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> ah, he said VINTAGE. That pic of me is only a few years old. You coulda at least used P&H's favorite:


Oh, sorry Bill. I thought it was from thirty years or so back. :whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Why you dirty dog.....


 
yea, what he said:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

researchhound said:


> :whistling2:...


lol you beat me too it. I was thinking of doing the same thing.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

First Master Painters conference Sydney 1913


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

I've been doing some newspaper research and decided to get some ads and stories for PT while I'm at it. These two ads are from around 1917-1918:


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

Here is a slightly humorous story. Some of the words are faded but you get the idea.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)




----------

